# Kingsley overdrive pedals - user opinions



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I've been checking out at a few clips of Kingsley overdrive pedals and very impressive. I've been a bit leery about a tube preamp based effect pedal but the various Pedal shows seem to give this line the big thumbs up. I'm eyeing the Minstrel but looking for feedback on any of the overdrive units - thx.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Excellent pedals. I have had a Minstrel and a Jester. 

My only issue with them is that they seem to sound best with the gain and output at similar levels (i.e. volume at noon gain at noon) and when I use them I have a hard time balancing the OD volume with the clean sound. For lack of a better explanation they seem to sound better loud, much more than I have noticed with any of my solid state OD's. If you don't mind a big volume boost with the OD I think they sound as good or better than any I have used.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Truly excellent stuff. I've owned a couple of Jesters and a Jouster. They are certainly on the large side, and may need dedicated power, depending on how flexible your PS is, but they sound incredible. The Jouster was my favourite.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Serious question here.......

What would be the difference in the way Kingsley wires one of these pedals vs the Vox Tonelab series? I remember reading that the tube didn't do anything. 

Came across this tgp thread while trying to find this out. May be of interest. 

http://www.thegearpage.net/board/index.php?threads/kingsley-jester-v2-swapping-od-tube.1725205/


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

fretzel said:


> Serious question here.......
> 
> What would be the difference in the way Kingsley wires one of these pedals vs the Vox Tonelab series? I remember reading that the tube didn't do anything.
> 
> ...


In the Kingsley pedals they run the tube at high voltage and is why they need power hungry power supplies. I've tried just about every OD pedal out there and the Kingsley pedals were the best. My favorite was the Jester and the page. The only reason I don't have them anymore is I'm no longer playing electric.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Truly excellent stuff. I've owned a couple of Jesters and a Jouster. They are certainly on the large side, and may need dedicated power, depending on how flexible your PS is, but they sound incredible. The Jouster was my favourite.


The newer versions are smaller and use 9V DC. I'm on the waiting list for a Minstrel. Thx all for the input.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Alex said:


> The newer versions are smaller and use 9V DC. I'm on the waiting list for a Minstrel. Thx all for the input.


Depends on the Pedal. It has nothing to do with the form factor size. For example my Jester had 2 tubes and required 12V. Same as the earlier versions. The Jouster and Juggler also require 12V. But thats not the only requirement. The important requirement is the current required. The Kingsley pedals all require a minimum 500mA which is mainly why power supplys are supplied with the pedal. With mine I liked to feed a bit more than that which I accomplished with a Voodoo Labs Mondo and current doublers.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Same here. I ran them on the mondo as well and that works quite well with the current doubler. The Minstrel is my favourite of the ones that I have tried. Mode 2 is a superb smooth OD and mode 3 is more of an aggressive rock voicing.


----------



## jayjacque (Sep 2, 2012)

I've also had a Jester v2 and a Minstrel. Probably liked the Jester just a smidge more, but both were dynamic. For my sounds, I seemed to get there just as easily with Chinese pedals, Joyo, Caline, etc. so I went that direction and saved $. All the Kingsleys are megabucks now, so it would have to be a weird trade deal for me to ever go back to them.


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

Funny how the guys who responded to this thread all "had" these pedals. I always think that if a piece of gear is any good, nobody would get rid of them.
Why did you guys let them go?
By the way, That Pedal Show recently did an excellent episode with Simon. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## ONFLOOR AUDIO (Jul 22, 2010)

I have been apart of several forums that discussed Tube OD's v/s solid state designed OD pedals , and the there was a huge number of guys who said they prefered the Solid state one's over tube based ones etc etc . My experience has me on both sides of the fence on this subject .


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

mrfiftyfour said:


> Funny how the guys who responded to this thread all "had" these pedals. I always think that if a piece of gear is any good, nobody would get rid of them.
> Why did you guys let them go?
> By the way, That Pedal Show recently did an excellent episode with Simon.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


In my case it was simply board space and the dedicated power supply. That has changed recently but I've not jumped back on the wagon, mainly due to price, lack of any used deals, and the fact that I'm not gigging any more.

I'm also pretty happy with a few of my none tube driven OD's.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

mrfiftyfour said:


> Funny how the guys who responded to this thread all "had" these pedals. I always think that if a piece of gear is any good, nobody would get rid of them.
> Why did you guys let them go?
> By the way, That Pedal Show recently did an excellent episode with Simon.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


In my case I got rid of all my electric gear due to tinnitus issues and only play acoustic now.


----------



## jayjacque (Sep 2, 2012)

Because I was getting good sounds out of my other "cheap" pedals and could get lotsa moolah for the kingsleys


----------

